

How Insight and Epiphanies Work (New Yorker) - jimgreer
http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:R882hcua0cwJ:web.mit.edu/ekmiller/Public/www/miller/Lehrer_Insight_New_Yorker.pdf+the+eureka+hunt&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=us&client=firefox-a

======
Alex3917
Thanks for submitting this. I might actually get in touch with the researchers
at some point because this is something I'm interesting in. (Even though I
think they're on the wrong track.)

